# RMB Motorhomes Stiffening up the front suspension.



## satnav666 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi all 
We have a 1990 RMB 18ft on the Mercedes 310 chassis. It is very soft on the front suspension which makes the rock and roll when going down anything a bit bendy or roughp
So horrendous that my other half won't drive it at all. She has driven many miles in big Yank coachbuilts on all all type of roads so it is not her driving before anyone asks.Lol. We always have around 45 to 50 psi in the rear air assist and tyres at 55 psi . Any advice on stiffening up the front or all the suspension to make it more civilized to cope with please? :twisted: 8O


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

You could try these........... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=143472

You need to make sure that your dampers are working OK. The thing that surprised me was that my van rolled less after fitting the devices because that wasn't why I fitted them.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Aye, ours likes a good old wallow too. Our last one was the same. We replaced the leaf springs and fitted air ride but still it wallowed. I think we might be following your lead Bill.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My money is on knackered dampers (shock absorbers as some call them)

Try braking VERY sharply from about 2mph (you are tring to get the front to dip) if your vehicle dips and then rises to a stationary position then the dampers are doing what they should. If it bounces at all its a sure signs they are shot. They don't last forever and if they are the originals then the need changing ASAP.

The danger with knackered dampers is that on an uneven road toy have to brake sharply the wheels can "patter" up and down and when they are doing that they are not gripping the road surface!!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

You might like to consider Goldschmitt replacement front springs as well. Fitted to my 2007 Hymer and transformed the ride, road holding and lifted the front making the van virtually level rather than nose down.

Mike


----------



## satnav666 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys. I was wrong with the model it is based on I reckon Mr Stupid rides again!!!!! Lol
I know it is the 300 series T1 I am guessing with 3000 none Turbo motor and auto box declared manufacture year 1990 but reckon chassis is 1988. 
Did Mr Plods tip this morning looks like dampers are well past there best. It has leaf springs front and rear and rear seem OK but front is sitting low and spring to bump stop distance is approx 2 Inches on both sides. Going to order new dampers and fit then find a spring supplier.


----------



## satnav666 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys. I was wrong with the model it is based on I reckon Mr Stupid rides again!!!!! Lol
I know it is the 300 series T1 I am guessing with 3000 none Turbo motor and auto box declared manufacture year 1990 but reckon chassis is 1988. 
Did Mr Plods tip this morning looks like dampers are well past there best. It has leaf springs front and rear and rear seem OK but front is sitting low and spring to bump stop distance is approx 2 Inches on both sides. Going to order new dampers and fit then find a spring supplier.


----------



## satnav666 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys. I was wrong with the model it is based on I reckon Mr Stupid rides again!!!!! Lol
I know it is the 300 series T1 I am guessing with 3000 none Turbo motor and auto box declared manufacture year 1990 but reckon chassis is 1988. 
Did Mr Plods tip this morning looks like dampers are well past there best. It has leaf springs front and rear and rear seem OK but front is sitting low and spring to bump stop distance is approx 2 Inches on both sides. Going to order new dampers and fit then find a spring supplier.


----------

